# Princess 77 and Arden 15



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone mix these 2? Do they blend/look well together?


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

check out @ENC_Lawn, they seeded about 50/50 and he states you can't tell a difference, I believe the Arden germinates and matures a bit quicker than the Princess.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome Thanks @jakemauldin killing off the rest of the centipede tomorrow and not sure how much P77 is in it.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@jakemauldin @Gibby

I haven't documented my backyard in my journal...but I will see if I can take some pictures today and post them so you can see if there is a difference.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Here is a pic from my backyard.

This area of my lawn was planted with Princess 77 and germinated but had a lot of bare spots.

So I reseeded with Arden 15 that was 48 days ago.

I can't tell a difference...maybe others can?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@ENC_Lawn thanks


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

I also had put down some 419 SOD in my backyard and was told it would matchup pretty good with Princess 77.

Here is a picture from this morning for comparison.


----------

